# Need help with Strats



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So, I'm having some trouble with my parts caster and I've decided to move it along. I've been looking at Fender's older Highway One Strats because they seem to be good quality instruments with a *Nitro finish *and *rosewood fretboards*. Are there any other Strats that have those specs and a good enough to last a while?

I'm a Strat guy and this would basically be my number one and only guitar, so I'd love to get something good. But yeah, it needs to be nitro finish and a rosewood board. Is that possible within $1500?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does it have to say fender? Ive seen a few mjt partscasters with those specs (you mean rosewood fretboard right) for around that much. Way harder to find a fender for that these days.

Dont rule out classic player lacquer models either, or japanese models.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm not too familiar with the Highway One Strats, but I think that might be one of your better options in that price range. The more recent classic player lacquer models are decent, but worth noting that they have a poly undercoat with the nitro on top.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

i think it depends what you want out of it. I’m with Justin on the partscaster train. You can probably find a used one on The forum that will be nicer than a highway one Strat for less money. 
I had a highway one Strat for cheap a while ago and it’s long gone.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> Does it have to say fender? Ive seen a few mjt partscasters with those specs (you mean rosewood fretboard right) for around that much. Way harder to find a fender for that these days.
> 
> Dont rule out classic player lacquer models either, or japanese models.


Nope, doesn't have to say Fender. I'm just nervous about parts casters cause I dunno if they can last long term but I guess a parts caster would be ok too... What Japanese model would you suggest?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> Nope, doesn't have to say Fender. I'm just nervous about parts casters cause I dunno if they can last long term but I guess a parts caster would be ok too... What Japanese model would you suggest?


Im not up on MIJ models, but there should be a lot of reference material. Pauls boutique usually has a few in.

Any guitar can last long term if maintained. My chinese early 90s affinity is still fine, its last setup was at least 6 years ago.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> i think it depends what you want out of it. I’m with Justin on the partscaster train. You can probably find a used one on The forum that will be nicer than a highway one Strat for less money.
> I had a highway one Strat for cheap a while ago and it’s long gone.


Yeah, I guess if it's a good parts caster. I'll put up a WTB for an either MIJ or a parts caster. Just need something that can be my number one..


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Found these two options on reverb but obviously there's no way to verify their quality...









Early 70's Greco Japan (Matsumoku) Stratocaster | Reverb Canada


Made by the Matsumoku factory in the early 70's, this is a very nice early model Greco Stratocaster with some equally impressive build quality. Rounded maple neck with a thick rosewood fingerboard, seems to possibly be a maple body and weighs a hefty 4.1kg's. Loaded with the original Maxon single...




reverb.com












Fender ST-STD Standard Series Stratocaster MIJ | Reverb Canada


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There was also a road worn MIM series a few years back that were nitro finish. I've seen them used at $800 to $1200 but not lately.

What's wrong with the current guitar?


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Budda said:


> Any guitar can last long term if maintained. My chinese early 90s affinity is still fine, its last setup was at least 6 years ago.


Yeah, I'm not really sure what would be any different about a partscaster? I know "all Stratocasters are partscasters" is kind of a joke, but it's also essentially true. There's not a lot going on there or magical Fender dust being sprinkled upon them at the factory. What's up with your guitar now?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You'll be hard pressed to find an MIJ strat in nitro. Especially an MIJ Fender. The JV models of Fenders had Nitro but you need to find a St-85 or higher. St-115 for example.... But they would be more expensive than an MIA right now. 

Most models of Greco SE-700 or higher number should be nitro. up to se-1500 IIRC. anything se600 or lower will be poly.

Tokai Springy sound ST-80 or higher, ( this could change by year. earlier models definitely had nitro on high end models, less so as time goes on) 

Fernandes you need to find an RST-80 with lacquer finish or FST-100 or FST-120 which both have "violin finish" from the 80's. The RST and the FST line is very heavy they are made of Silver Heart. 

I'm sure there are more but that is what I remember from my 2 years of shopping on Rinkya


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> There was also a road worn MIM series a few years back that were nitro finish. I've seen them used at $800 to $1200 but not lately.
> 
> What's wrong with the current guitar?


Yeah I called LnM but they only have one used one in NB and that's a maple neck. They had Pao Ferros though, not rosewood. I'd definitely prefer rosewood, if possible. 

The current one's frets need a redress according to LnM and I just don't wanna put any more money into it. Honestly, just haven't been able to connect with it since this whole debacle (Custom Strat Build - Local Toronto Builder) I've never truly connected with it :/ I just put a lot of money into what I thought would be my dream Strat and now I just want to move on to something that plays well and that's all..


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Jaime said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure what would be any different about a partscaster? I know "all Stratocasters are partscasters" is kind of a joke, but it's also essentially true. There's not a lot going on there or magical Fender dust being sprinkled upon them at the factory. What's up with your guitar now?


I guess it's more about who puts it together. I've had a nightmare build with my current Strat, the frets have always been an issue and I just haven't been able to bond with it.. Here's the full build thread. 

I guess I'd be comfortable purchasing a parts caster from this forum if I can have someone's help verifying the quality. I just don't want to be screwed over again.. 









Custom Strat Build - Local Toronto Builder


IMG-20190319-WA0002 - Body IMG-20190314-WA0006 - Neck IMG-20190314-WA0011 - headstock with gold pearloid tuners IMG-20190314-WA0012 - headstock 2 IMG-20190314-WA0005 - fretboard Just wanted to share something that I'm really excited about. A local builder from Toronto-Brampton named Daniel...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Nope, doesn't have to say Fender. I'm just nervous about parts casters cause I dunno if they can last long term but I guess a parts caster would be ok too... What Japanese model would you suggest?


a Partscaster with quality parts will last as well any other fender. If I recall correctly you had yours made by some unknown luthier and had issues from the get go?


Sunny1433 said:


> I guess it's more about who puts it together. I've had a nightmare build with my current Strat, the frets have always been an issue and I just haven't been able to bond with it.. Here's the full build thread.
> 
> I guess I'd be comfortable purchasing a parts caster from this forum if I can have someone's help verifying the quality. I just don't want to be screwed over again..
> 
> ...


yours isn’t as much a partscaster as a likely sub par quality build it seems.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> a Partscaster with quality parts will last as well any other fender. If I recall correctly you had yours made by some unknown luthier and had issues from the get go?
> 
> yours isn’t as much a partscaster as a likely sub par quality build it seems.


Yeah, mine's from a builder in Brampton. I did do my research as much as I could and actually talked to people who had a guitar made from him and they were pretty happy with the build. And there seemed to be enough to where I felt ok going ahead. Anyway, obviously hasn't worked out. Just wanna put that behind me. 

I've actually replaced quite a few of the original parts so it's got a Fender Bridge and Tremolo, it's got McNelly pickups and an All Parts neck. The neck is what's been giving me issues and it's also just a bit too big for me. 

Right now, I think it's best to just price it low, mention the issues and move it along sans pickups and just find something that I can rely on long term. Let me know if you guys spot anything. It would really help..


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

If you can wait until April, the new Road Worn Strats look like they could be pretty nice. Only problem is the fretboard is Pau Ferro, not Rosewood.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

troyhead said:


> If you can wait until April, the new Road Worn Strats look like they could be pretty nice. Only problem is the fretboard is Pau Ferro, not Rosewood.


Yeah.. I'd rather have a rosewood. If it's gonna be my only strat, I'd like to have it as close to the spec I want as possible.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Fender Highway One Stratocaster 2002 - 2005 | Hunter’s Gear Shop | Reverb 

How does this look to you guys?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's what you are looking for but keep in mind I did not read the descriptions. 






Greco SE700 ST Electric Guitar for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for Greco SE700 ST Electric Guitar. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca













Vintage Memphis Strat Stratocaster Electric Guitar MIJ Japan SB Sunburst | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Memphis Strat Stratocaster Electric Guitar MIJ Japan SB Sunburst at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Classic 60s Lacquer, or a vintage reissue would be my choice.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent Fernandes the Function FST-135 Electric Guitar Ref No 1519 | Reverb Canada


Description Hello, I have been selling with eBay from Japan so I can provide you the best service.This item is sold out everywhere in Japan and very hard to get it!!First come, first served.◆ Cosmetic condition Please check the photos for detailed condition of the product.Excellent Fernandes th...




reverb.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Just stumbled across this in London Marketplace.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> So, I'm having some trouble with my parts caster and I've decided to move it along. I've been looking at Fender's older Highway One Strats because they seem to be good quality instruments with a *Nitro finish *and *rosewood fretboards*. Are there any other Strats that have those specs and a good enough to last a while?
> 
> I'm a Strat guy and this would basically be my number one and only guitar, so I'd love to get something good. But yeah, it needs to be nitro finish and a rosewood board. Is that possible within $1500?


I'd take a look around and see if you can find any MIJ Fender DMC(Dimarzio Collection) or VSP(Vintage Special) series guitars. They are top notch guitars. You can pm me if you find one and need any information on the sale.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> Classic 60s Lacquer, or a vintage reissue would be my choice.


I'm keeping my eye out for a vintage RI. The classic 60s seems like it has a poly undercoat.. not a huge deal but maybe I'll see if I can get something else.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

SaucyJack said:


> I'd take a look around and see if you can find any MIJ Fender DMC(Dimarzio Collection) or VSP(Vintage Special) series guitars. They are top notch guitars. You can pm me if you find one and need any information on the sale.


Will do, thank you


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Greco SE700 Early Sixties '78 Vintage MIJ Electric Guitar Made in Japan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Greco SE700 Early Sixties '78 Vintage MIJ Electric Guitar Made in Japan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





This one does look promising. Bit scary to buy without trying and not even getting it from the forum.. But it may come to that. Says frets have 50-60% life left.

"Neck is fine.
Frets: 50~60%.
There are some discoloration.
Missing a Whammy Bar.
The guitar have some other signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully operational and functions as intended.
Please understand that this is a vintage item.
Ready to play when you get."


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

FYI: Both VSP's on Reverb are 54's I believe and not 57's. Both would be lower end DMC's, probably 55's. The model numbers go up to 120. You can get a model 85 or higher for the money asked. The VSP listed is nice but make a lower offer if you're interested.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

SaucyJack said:


> FYI: Both VSP's on Reverb are 54's I believe and not 57's. Both would be lower end DMC's, probably 55's. The model numbers go up to 120. You can get a model 85 or higher for the money asked. The VSP listed is nice but make a lower offer if you're interested.


Seems like they're maple fretboard not rosewood...


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Gotcha, the DMC/VSP '62's have rosewood.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

SaucyJack said:


> Gotcha, the DMC/VSP '62's have rosewood.


One of those would be great! But they're rare, I guess


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a highway 1 strat and I love it. It's my #1 strat, I don't want or need for anything better. From what I remember way back then, a lot of the Highway 1 strats were maple boards.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> I have a highway 1 strat and I love it. It's my #1 strat, I don't want or need for anything better. From what I remember way back then, a lot of the Highway 1 strats were maple boards.


Is yours a maple board too? 

Yeah I see loads of maple board highway ones up for sale but I just prefer rosewood.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2012)

I feel like you can find something that's loads better than a Fender for 1500. There prices are getting ridiculous for what they are


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> One of those would be great! But they're rare, I guess


They can be found, usually from Japan. Maybe on fleabay or go through a proxy bidding company like jauce or rinkya. 

Fender Japan ST-62 DMC ST-362 Free Shipping | Jauce Shopping Service | Yahoo Japan Auctions. EBay Japan 

●●● Fender Japan Guitar ST62-60DMC ●●● | Jauce Shopping Service | Yahoo Japan Auctions. EBay Japan 

FENDER JAPAN Fender Japan ST62-DMC [F990 74] | Jauce Shopping Service | Yahoo Japan Auctions. EBay Japan


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

SaucyJack said:


> They can be found, usually from Japan. Maybe on fleabay or go through a proxy bidding company like jauce or rinkya.
> 
> Fender Japan ST-62 DMC ST-362 Free Shipping | Jauce Shopping Service | Yahoo Japan Auctions. EBay Japan
> 
> ...


Woah, I haven't ever even heard of these! But this one looks great! https://www.jauce.com/auction/h531981815. Would the specs be similar to this one? 2005 Fender Stratocaster '62 Vintage Reissue Nitro Lacquer ST62-DMC/VSP Japan CIJ, USA Pickups

So how would I go ahead and buy something on here? Just like a normal purchase and see if they ship internationally? Sorry for the dum questions, this is a world I know nothing about..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Also look out for g&l's.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunny1433 said:


> Is yours a maple board too?
> 
> Yeah I see loads of maple board highway ones up for sale but I just prefer rosewood.


Yes, mine is maple board, and flat finish lacquer in a wine colour. It doesn't stay flat though, anywhere my arm touches it is buffed to a gloss. I also had a black one, it did the same thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Yes, mine is maple board, and flat finish lacquer in a wine colour. It doesn't stay flat though, anywhere my arm touches it is buffed to a gloss. I also had a black one, it did the same thing.


Satin will always get glossy unless you dont play it or take something to it periodically (scotchbrite pad if you're the dude from russian circles iirc).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> I just prefer rosewood.


Replace your neck?


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> I'm keeping my eye out for a vintage RI. The classic 60s seems like it has a poly undercoat.. not a huge deal but maybe I'll see if I can get something else.


Pretty much everything from Fender has a poly undercoat. Maybe not Custom Shop relics, but everything else that says it is “nitro” has a poly sealer coat.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Rinkya has a waiting list for members so I don't think you can order through them. All the services use the same premise. You pay the bidding price plus shipping to their warehouse in Japan. Guitar is about 40 or 50 CDN Then they do some sort of commission. You'll have to check which one is the best deal. ( Some offer storage so you can buy 2 or 3 guitars and have them shipped all at once. 3 strats don't take up much room with the necks removed. ) Rinkya was expensive, but they do a fantastic job of packing and shipping stuff. Rinkya also charges you the actual shipping cost plus 30% to cover the cost of packaging. So you pay shipping to the warehouse then shipping to your door. I suggest EMS as it will show up by Canada post so no brokerage fees. But you may have to pay tax. I'm not sure how Jauce or Buyee work you would have to check their sites.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Budda said:


> Also look out for g&l's.


Definitely. G&L's on the used market are usually reasonably priced too. Quality-wise, the US models are on par with custom shop.

Do you know what specs you want for your strat? That might help narrow the field.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Grab n Go said:


> Definitely. G&L's on the used market are usually reasonably priced too. Quality-wise, the US models are on par with custom shop.
> 
> Do you know what specs you want for your strat? That might help narrow the field.


Sure, yeah I'm looking for an alder body, rosewood fretboard, nitro finish, lower output pickups (if possible) and mostly just long lasting playability.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I've had a few MIJ strats, they were nice but I prefer my 2010 Squier Classic Vibe 60's strat. Its a fun easy playing guitar.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> So, I'm having some trouble with my parts caster and I've decided to move it along. I've been looking at Fender's older Highway One Strats because they seem to be good quality instruments with a *Nitro finish *and *rosewood fretboards*. Are there any other Strats that have those specs and a good enough to last a while?


All kinds of them.

American Standards, American Specials, American Pros (and Pro IIs), American Elite.





> I'm a Strat guy and this would basically be my number one and only guitar, so I'd love to get something good. But yeah, it needs to be nitro finish and a rosewood board. Is that possible within $1500?


All Fenders have a coat of poly of some kind.

And yes, it is possible within a $1500 budget.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Classic 60s Lacquer, or a vintage reissue would be my choice.



Classic '60s Lacquer is easily within his price range, but vintage reoissues won't be.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jeffery Young said:


> but worth noting that they have a poly undercoat with the nitro on top.


All Fenders do. Been that way since some time in the '60s.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Got it. What about neck radius? More of a curve on the fretboard or flatter? That makes a big difference in playability and comfort. A vintage strat tends to be 7.25", which is quite curved. A modern strat might have a 9.5" or even 12" radius which is flatter. 

A two-point trem or a six screw vintage style? Two point tends to be smoother, but some say the six screw trem sounds better.

Nut width may or may not be important to you. Modern strats are wider by about a millimeter. 

Trussrod adjustment at the heel or the headstock? Most vintage style strats require removal of the neck to adjust intonation. It's a pain, but some feel a vintage style trussrod sounds better.

Knowing what you like can help you narrow down your choices.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I haven't read all of the thread about your build and the headaches that came with it so you might have dealt with this, but why not just buy a neck directly from Fender and have it put on your Strat's body? I did that with my partscaster. The guitar tech at my local L&M, who is a friend of mine, put it together for me and the neck fit perfectly. That Tele is _still_ my favourite guitar.

And for what its worth, I live in Brampton and have never heard of the guy who built your Strat.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Grab n Go said:


> Got it. What about neck radius? More of a curve on the fretboard or flatter? That makes a big difference in playability and comfort. A vintage strat tends to be 7.25", which is quite curved. A modern strat might have a 9.5" or even 12" radius which is flatter.
> 
> A two-point trem or a six screw vintage style? Two point tends to be smoother, but some say the six screw trem sounds better.
> 
> ...


You know, I haven't given this stuff much of a thought but you're right. I should. 

I'm ok with either 7.25 or 9.5. I've played both And they're both ok for me. 

Not too sure about the trem but I'd say I lean towards 2 point trem systems. 

Nut width I'm definitely not sure of.. I guess either would do. 

It would be great if the truss rod adjustment is at the heal but that isn't a deal breaker if it's not.

I guess I'm gonna look into the classic 60s lacquer series.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

colchar said:


> I haven't read all of the thread about your build and the headaches that came with it so you might have dealt with this, but why not just buy a neck directly from Fender and have it put on your Strat's body? I did that with my partscaster. The guitar tech at my local L&M, who is a friend of mine, put it together for me and the neck fit perfectly. That Tele is _still_ my favourite guitar.
> 
> And for what its worth, I live in Brampton and have never heard of the guy who built your Strat.


I could do that yes, but honestly I haven't connected with this guitar as much as I'd like and I think a fresh start is just better at this point.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Sunny1433 any particular reason you want heel truss adjustment? I like the vintage style tuners, I have no issues with the radius, but the heel adjust is my one grip on my guitars that have it. Capo the strings to pop the neck to do seasonal adjustments just isn't a good time haha.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

This thread is over complicated IMO.

Just wait for an MJT strat to pop up. Even if the assembly isn’t great the parts will be and you can take it to a local luthier for neck shim or fret polish.

if you want Nitro Fender then increase your budget $200 and get an Eric Johnson strat.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Btw - I’m pretty sure most of the MIJ guitars are Poly finished, not Nitro.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

If you're just wanting a new guitar, that's fine, I think we all understand that (perhaps more than we'd like to), but if your issues revolve around the neck you could save a ton of headaches by just dealing with that part alone. That's the whole beauty of a Fender style guitar.

Frets needing attention is a pretty simple thing that you could do yourself or take to someone to sort it out. You'd have your guitar back within a week and I'm positive it'd play better. Not liking the carve of that neck? Just find a new neck or order whichever profile you prefer from Warmoth. I can't count how many necks I've swapped around, it's truly not a difficult thing to do. If you're wanting a heel adjust truss rod then you'll need to be comfortable with removing the neck anyways. 

As far as the finish requirements, is there a reason why you need nitro? Can you actually tell the difference? Just curious. Of my top four guitars two are nitro and two are poly and all 4 sound fantastic and are equally resonant. 

To be perfectly honest it seems like you're shopping for something based purely on spec and thus the potential to run into the same issues you currently have is high. I'd suggest distilling it a little bit (preference for rosewood, whatever radius you like, neck carve/size) to leave yourself options so you can potentially stumble across something that you love to play.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Personally speaking and being a strat owner for many years.
One of the finest examples of the strat style....Godin RG 3 Passion Mahogany.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Jaime said:


> If you're just wanting a new guitar, that's fine, I think we all understand that (perhaps more than we'd like to), but if your issues revolve around the neck you could save a ton of headaches by just dealing with that part alone. That's the whole beauty of a Fender style guitar.
> 
> Frets needing attention is a pretty simple thing that you could do yourself or take to someone to sort it out. You'd have your guitar back within a week and I'm positive it'd play better. Not liking the carve of that neck? Just find a new neck or order whichever profile you prefer from Warmoth. I can't count how many necks I've swapped around, it's truly not a difficult thing to do. If you're wanting a heel adjust truss rod then you'll need to be comfortable with removing the neck anyways.
> 
> ...


Yeah the issue with this strat is definitely pretty solvable. But like I said, I'd rather move it along and just start fresh and get something I have more of a connection with. 

The specs that are most important to me is the rosewood neck, modern C neck and the nitro finish because I want the guitar to age and show wear. I don't really like shiny things..


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> Yeah the issue with this strat is definitely pretty solvable. But like I said, I'd rather move it along and just start fresh and get something I have more of a connection with.


Don't assume that you will develop a connection with a new guitar.

And at the end of the day, a guitar is just a tool. My late father was a pipefitter and I know that he never developed a connection with any of his tools. Why would one need to develop a connection to a guitar? hell, Clapton sold 'Blackie' so even he wasn't married to the most famous Strat ever.

In some ways it seems like you have a fantasy idea in your head, and it is unlikely to ever be realized.





> The specs that are most important to me is the rosewood neck, modern C neck and the nitro finish because I want the guitar to age and show wear. I don't really like shiny things..



Do you have any idea how long it is going to take to age and show wear?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

colchar said:


> Don't assume that you will develop a connection with a new guitar.
> 
> And at the end of the day, a guitar is just a tool. My late father was a pipefitter and I know that he never developed a connection with any of his tools. Why would one need to develop a connection to a guitar?
> 
> ...


Well, at the end of all of this, I think it's pretty moot to try and put a whole lot of logic into it. Logically speaking, I shouldn't be doing any of this ofcourse and just get a new neck and shun the idea of attachment to an inanimate object that's obviously incapable of reciprocating the time, love and attention put into it.

But that's not gonna happen just cause I am who I am and individuals are just individuals with many idiosyncrasies that can drive others to the edge of insanity while to them it might seem perfectly normal. Keeping that in mind, I just try to keep the mantra that if what I'm doing doesn't cause anyone mental or physical harm then it's ok for me to do it cause it might bring me some happiness.

That's all there is to it really.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> Well, at the end of all of this, I think it's pretty moot to try and put a whole lot of logic into it. Logically speaking, I shouldn't be doing any of this ofcourse and just get a new neck and shun the idea of attachment to an inanimate object that's obviously incapable of reciprocating the time, love and attention put into it.
> 
> But that's not gonna happen just cause I am who I am and individuals are just individuals with many idiosyncrasies that can drive others to the edge of insanity while to them it might seem perfectly normal. Keeping that in mind, I just try to keep the mantra that if what I'm doing doesn't cause anyone mental or physical harm then it's ok for me to do it cause it might bring me some happiness.
> 
> That's all there is to it really.



I don't disagree with any of that, but what you seem to be doing is setting yourself a standard that can never be met. In other words, you are setting yourself up for perpetual disappointment.

And I just figured out minutes ago that very, very few Fender bodies actually have nitro finishes. If you are insistent on that then your choices are Road Worn, American Vintage, and some from the Artist Series. Or a body from another source. _All_ other Fender bodies are poly - either polyurethane or polyester.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

colchar said:


> I don't disagree with any of that, but what you seem to be doing is setting yourself a standard that can never be met. In other words, you are setting yourself up for perpetual disappointment.
> 
> And I just figured out minutes ago that very, very few Fender bodies actually have nitro finishes. If you are insistent on that then your choices are Road Worn, American Vintage, and some from the Artist Series. Or a body from another source. _All_ other Fender bodies are poly - either polyurethane or polyester.


I understand. I guess I'll take the risk and eventually learn. 

And yeah, I've learned a lot about Fender bodies through this thread as well and there definitely is a guitar I'm eyeing that pretty much hits all my requirements. I just need to sell the partscaster to raise the cash for it.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> Yeah the issue with this strat is definitely pretty solvable. But like I said, I'd rather move it along and just start fresh and get something I have more of a connection with.
> 
> The specs that are most important to me is the rosewood neck, modern C neck and the nitro finish because I want the guitar to age and show wear. I don't really like shiny things..


Is the current body nitro? I'm not really sure what you're expecting out of a different body in this case. Is yours too heavy? Too light? If you just want a different colour or whatever, then by all means that I totally understand. 

Again, it seems like you're shopping for something on paper. If you only want a nitro body (and thus severely limiting your options, which is why I'm harping on it btw) because it will "wear", you're going to be waiting awhile. Unless you're touring or something the likelihood that the guitar will see the requisite abuse to naturally look worn like all the CS relic fetish stuff is extremely low.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Itt: we dont police what someone else buys.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Itt: we dont police what someone else buys.



No, but when someone asks for advice they receive it. And if their expectations seem unrealistic or overly romanticized, it is perfectly legitimate to point that out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They got the advice - what models to look for to find what they want. Trying to dissuade them after their mind is made up and they have the required info isnt necessary.

What is unrealistic about finding the guitar the OP wants when its been proven doable? It literally does not matter if he buys another strat later. We are helping him find this strat for now.

See post #64.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> They got the advice - what models to look for to find what they want. Trying to dissuade them after their mind is made up and they have the required info isnt necessary.
> 
> What is unrealistic about finding the guitar the OP wants when its been proven doable? It literally does not matter if he buys another strat later. We are helping him find this strat for now.
> 
> See post #64.


Thank you for understanding 

And yeah, I completely understand that my expectations pretty specific and that I will definitely have to be patient and I'm completely alright with that  

And as per everyone's advice, I've expanded my search to include MJT partscasters which would help me get closer to what I want. Ofcourse it's not going to be perfect but I do think it's doable, given enough time. I'm actually already talking to a couple of forum members who have been in touch with some awesome builds.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So I was able to sell my parts caster for 1100  buyer checked it out and took it. So I'm gonna start looking at Strats between 1500-2000. Hopefully I'll find something good by the end of the month. in the meantime, my guitar teacher lent me his old Fullerton Strat


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 on a used G&L, you should be able to find a USA model for <$1500. The offshore « Tribute » models have USA electronics & are great bang for the buck, but you won’t get a nitro finish.

I’m a big fan of the big headstock Hwy 1 guitars, which were launched in 2006. Fender did several upgrades vs. the initial run (small headstock), notably the bridge (larger trem block). The pickups also went from low output A5 to hot A3 with a « Greasebucket » tone circuit that has a very usable taper. I’ve had a few of these but eventually moved them on as I wanted something with a chunkier neck. The bridge spacing is the narrower 2 1/16 » which you may or may not like.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> So I was able to sell my parts caster for 1100  buyer checked it out and took it. So I'm gonna start looking at Strats between 1500-2000. Hopefully I'll find something good by the end of the month. in the meantime, my guitar teacher lent me his old Fullerton Strat
> View attachment 350735


What year is he claiming it to be?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

GuitarT said:


> What year is he claiming it to be?


I honestly didn't ask. I was just grateful he gave it to me. He told me when he took it into Capsule music a while ago, they identified as a Fullerton.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> I honestly didn't ask. I was just grateful he gave it to me. He told me when he took it into Capsule music a while ago, they identified as a Fullerton.


They might mean it's an early 80s vintage reissue, 82 to 84 I think. The term "Fullerton" seems to get used to describe these earliest of the "vintage reissies" 
It sure looks nice!

Good luck with your search! With that other guitar behind you you'll eventually find what you want. I bet there are a few here that could build exactly what you want.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> They might mean it's an early 80s vintage reissue, 82 to 84 I think. The term "Fullerton" seems to get used to describe these earliest of the "vintage reissies"
> It sure looks nice!
> 
> Good luck with your search! With that other guitar behind you you'll eventually find what you want. I bet there are a few here that could build exactly what you want.


Ya, I'm thinking early 80's VRI.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> I honestly didn't ask. I was just grateful he gave it to me. He told me when he took it into Capsule music a while ago, they identified as a Fullerton.


As already mentioned it's probably an early 80's vintage re-issue. All American Fenders were made in Fullerton prior to 1986.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Yeap, pretty sure that's what it is. Plays so well! Here's a thing I recorded with it

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLUb7WYlcqh/


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Soooo, thanks to @Strung_Out (images from original ad), I've found a strat that ticked EVERY box. And its GC pedigree makes it even more special. If you've played it, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so happy for you!
You were able to sell the Strat that you couldn't bond with (understandably!) and now you might be close to finding a new one.
All the best!
I love happy endings...LOL.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> I am so happy for you!
> You were able to sell the Strat that you couldn't bond with (understandably!) and now you might be close to finding a new one.
> All the best!
> I love happy endings...LOL.


Thank you! Yes, first plug n play is love at first sight so happy ending indeed!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

And my girlfriend's just given it the perfect name! Olivia or Liv for short cause it looks alive


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I only paid $700 for my Hwy1 a couple years ago. Are they really going for $1500?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

People are giving away $2200-3200 partscasters for $1100-1500 all the time.

And every single component is usually of higher quality than any highway 1 model.

The only question is “ how badly did the last owner fuck it up trying to build it / set it up”?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> People are giving away $2200-3200 partscasters for $1100-1500 all the time.
> 
> And every single component is usually of higher quality than any highway 1 model.
> 
> The only question is “ how badly did the last owner fuck it up trying to build it / set it up”?


Kijiji: MJT / USACG / Callaham Partscaster,








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





$ 1,000


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@tomee2 i nearly just sent my bro $$ to get that. Be kind.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> Kijiji: MJT / USACG / Callaham Partscaster,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a prime example of a $700 body, $560-750 neck and $400-500 pickups and about $300-400 worth of hardware. There is not a single component on this guitar that is not superior to any mass produced Fender.

All being given away.
No duties. No shipping, no taxes lol.
Just a bundle of great parts in one package.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> This is a prime example of a $700 body, $560-750 neck and $400-500 pickups and about $300-400 worth of hardware. There is not a single component on this guitar that is not superior to any mass produced Fender.
> 
> All being given away.
> No duties. No shipping, no taxes lol.
> Just a bundle of great parts in one package.


That seller would be way better off disassembling the guitar and parting it out.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

colchar said:


> Don't assume that you will develop a connection with a new guitar.
> 
> And at the end of the day, a guitar is just a tool. My late father was a pipefitter and I know that he never developed a connection with any of his tools. Why would one need to develop a connection to a guitar? hell, Clapton sold 'Blackie' so even he wasn't married to the most famous Strat ever.
> 
> ...


Did you really just liken the experience of making music to that of welding? I can’t think of two things more dissimilar really...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TimH said:


> Did you really just liken the experience of making music to that of welding? I can’t think of two things more dissimilar really...



First, I never said welding. Second, I said guitars are tools nothing more. If Clapton can sell Blackie and Gilmour can sell the Black Strat normal people shouldn't be expecting to develop some mystical, romanticized connection with a couple of pieces of wood with some metal parts bolted to them.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

colchar said:


> First, I never said welding. Second, I said guitars are tools nothing more. If Clapton can sell Blackie and Gilmour can sell the Black Strat normal people shouldn't be expecting to develop some mystical, romanticized connection with a couple of pieces of wood with some metal parts bolted to them.


I'm not sure that old men trying to maintain their standard of living or attempting to secure their family's future is an effective counter argument for folks feeling connected to an instrument. I also think it's a fallacy to think just because someone makes great music with an instrument it means that must be the one they have to create a connection with. Gilmour and Clapton both have sold more guitars than you an I will ever see...but I wonder how they would describe their reasons for keeping the ones they've kept. Are you so sure they wouldn't say "I feel more connected to this one than I did to Blackie" or "I felt connected to Blackie...but I feel more connected to the millions of dollars I sold it for (or the charity I gave the money to, as they case might be)"?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TimH said:


> I'm not sure that old men trying to maintain their standard of living or attempting to secure their family's future is an effective counter argument for folks feeling connected to an instrument.



You think they sold them because they needed the money? They were both sold for charities with neither Clapton or Gilmour getting any of the money.




> I also think it's a fallacy to think just because someone makes great music with an instrument it means that must be the one they have to create a connection with. Gilmour and Clapton both have sold more guitars than you an I will ever see...but I wonder how they would describe their reasons for keeping the ones they've kept. Are you so sure they wouldn't say "I feel more connected to this one than I did to Blackie" or "I felt connected to Blackie...but I feel more connected to the millions of dollars I sold it for (or the charity I gave the money to, as they case might be)"?



Guitars are inanimate objects. Do writers develop deep emotional attachments to their pens or word processors? Did Shakespeare romanticize his quill?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> You think they sold them because they needed the money? They were both sold for charities with neither Clapton or Gilmour getting any of the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are generalizing a bit. There have been writers who will only use one typewriter. Some woodworkers get very attached to their hand planes, or certain saws. Some machinists will not give up their Starett square if it still does the job. I once worked with a guy who only used IBM PC keyboards from the 80s, because of the key feel.

And many people form no bonds to anything and have no problem throwing away or selling tools that don't work for them.

I agree with your arguement though that spec'ing out a "dream guitar" is no guarantee that it'll be special.
And people feelings change with age. I have things I used to see as special and I'll never give away or sell...sure enough many of those things lose importance as I'm getting older.

Anyway, sunny is a young guy who looks to play guitar pretty well and has a long music making future ahead of him with his new guitar, and possibly many other guitars


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> You are generalizing a bit. There have been writers who will only use one typewriter. Some woodworkers get very attached to their hand planes, or certain saws. Some machinists will not give up their Starett square if it still does the job. I once worked with a guy who only used IBM PC keyboards from the 80s, because of the key feel.
> 
> And many people form no bonds to anything and have no problem throwing away or selling tools that don't work for them.
> 
> ...


Yep, there's sports players who will only use the same particular piece of equipment or part of their uniform. You get a feel for something and it becomes second nature. 

Playing or creating music is an emotional experience and many musicians develop a bond with their instrument. Some don't care, but others do. Apparently Chuck Berry went through like a dozen 335's in his career because he'd fly out to gigs and check them in just the regular case. Eventually they'd get destroyed or stolen and he'd just go buy another one and carry on.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I've been enjoying playing this strat so much! It's just such a we'll put together instrument and I'm so grateful I was able to get it. I'd love to upload a couple of videos of it. Any tips on doing that (besides YouTube)?


----------

